# Cube box and standing wave



## koolkool (Jun 13, 2008)

How if i build a cube enclosure ,with round cylinder port tuned to my calculated freq of my cars tall ,height and width dimension ? What will happened to the sub, because of the 1 freq standing wave inside the cube box ? 
And will it increase my SPL reading of the sub ?
Is there any effect of harmonics on reinforcing the SPL reading of a particular calculated freq ?


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Unless your cube is over 5' a side it's not going to form any standing waves at typical SPL frequencies, the wavelengths are too long.

Look into Transmission lines and horns if you want to make use of 1/4wave effects.


----------

